# Ureteral Dilation



## jilly78 (Oct 23, 2008)

Please help I have a doctor that did cysto, BRP, ureteroscopy and a ureteral dilation for the dilation there was no stricture and I am having a hard time finding which CPT code to use any suggestions would be great thanks

Jill


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 23, 2008)

What post-procedure diagnoses has the provider documented?


Thank you,
Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## jilly78 (Oct 23, 2008)

ureteral obstruction is the dx he used


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can handle this two ways......

1) Based on the documentation you have, code dx 593.4, with (assuming the approach was transurethral) CPT 52344 and deal with a "possible" Medical Necessity denial    OR

2) Query the doctor for a more specific diagnosis (ie: stricture, hydronephrosis, etc), and verification of the procedure done.


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## jilly78 (Oct 23, 2008)

thank you very much that helps me out have a great day


----------

